# Simplicty Single Stage Snow Blower?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, Everyone.

I have another post asking about the Toro 721, 

I ran across another snow blower that peaks my interest while looking on the net. 

Its a simplicity. I have never owned a simplicity product, but looking on the net, they seem to have a good reputation. 

It is the simplicity single stage snow blower 1222EE, 

This blower looks to have some awesome features. 



A Steel and Rubber Auger?
This simplicity has a 22" path, the Toro has a 21" path.
Briggs and Stratton 202cc or 250cc motor? I am a real fan of B&S, have always had good luck with them.
3 yr warranty.
Icing on the cake, Simplicity top model single stage (122EE) is lower priced then both the Honda and Toro top single stage models.

Single-Stage Snow Blower with SnowShredder™ Auger | Simplicity Snowblower

Can anyone tell me there experiences with Simplicity. I don't know a lot about them.

Thanks.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

They are actually made by Briggs and Stratton and badged as either Simplicity or Snapper (which B & S own). I have last year's SS922EX and LOVE the thing. For it's size, it's a beast. I can't tell you how much I would love to have the 1222EE with the larger engine and the new auger. I may still try to replace the auger myself on mine as I hope to keep it for awhile.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

steeve725 said:


> Hi, Everyone.
> 
> I have another post asking about the Toro 721,
> 
> ...


Impressive feature set. I have no idea if the auger really is as much of a leap forward as they make it out to be, but it seems to make sense. If the engine has a good reputation then it should be a good option for you. Personally I would get the hs720 because of Honda engine reputation. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some great ideas with the simplicity. toro and honda are doing nothing new. I like it!


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Their website presentation is crap, though. What's with all of the teeny tiny pictures?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Impressive feature set. I have no idea if the auger really is as much of a leap forward as they make it out to be, but it seems to make sense. If the engine has a good reputation then it should be a good option for you. Personally I would get the hs720 because of Honda engine reputation. Good luck in your decision!


The engine that comes on the Simplicity for 2014/2015 is the Briggs and Stratton Snow Series 900 on the smaller Simplicity 922EXD and the Briggs and Stratton Snow Series 1150 for the larger unit, the Simplicity 1222EE.

The engines are Briggs and Stratton, they are Chinese made, as with 95% of the other single stage snow blower engines out there. 

I don't know how good theses engines are. I don't know much about either the B&S snow series 900 or 1150.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

steeve725 said:


> The engine that comes on the Simplicity for 2014/2015 is the Briggs and Stratton Snow Series 900 on the smaller Simplicity 922EXD and the Briggs and Stratton Snow Series 1150 for the larger unit, the Simplicity 1222EE.
> 
> The engines are Briggs and Stratton, they are Chinese made, as with 95% of the other single stage snow blower engines out there.
> 
> I don't know how good theses engines are. I don't know much about either the B&S snow series 900 or 1150.


And no one really knows much about the long term reliability of the Briggs engine, because they (the Chinese versions) haven't been around long enough to really know about longevity issues.


----------



## aklimit (Oct 24, 2014)

I am 61 year old female researching snowblowers.
Ny Long Island resident
we get a variety of snow
looking into the
Simplicity Snow Blowers specifically the
SNOWSHREDDER SNOW BLOWER WITH SERRATED AUGER
specifically how does this compare to a two stage forward propelled models
basically will I be able to push this model - thx to anyone that can shed some light!!


----------



## aklimit (Oct 24, 2014)

I am 61 year old female researching snowblowers.
Ny Long Island resident
we get a variety of snow
looking into the
Simplicity Snow Blowers specifically the
SNOWSHREDDER SNOW BLOWER WITH SERRATED AUGER
specifically how does this compare to a two stage forward propelled models
basically will I be able to push this model - thx to anyone that can shed some light!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a Chinese built Briggs & Stratton 1150 series snow engine on my 2010 Ariens platinum 24 2 stage and I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

aklimit, 

As mentioned above, I have last years model with a different auger but all single stages are essentially "self propelled". The rubber on the auger touches the concrete and pulls the blower along so very little pushing is needed. The nice thing about the single stages is that they are much lighter and more maneuverable than the 2 stages but you can't easily blow deeper snow. The new auger will hopefully let you churn through harder, icier, snow than most single stages, though.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

This seems to be an interesting option for a single stage, w/serrated auger. As far as chinese built engines, people said the same thing about Japanese cars in the early 70's. Not all chinese plants are the same. As long as they are built on B&S specs and approved materials, you should be ok. 
Here is a youtube link to a commercial for the Simplicity machine.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently the model with the bigger engine and light, 1222EE, is hard to come by. Someone stated that B&S was moving assembly plants recently which may be causing the shortage. The other models (both Simplicity and Snapper) appear to be available, though.

I am still waiting for the SnowShredder auger to be available as an individual part to install on my machine from last year. All the online parts sites have heard is that it's technically available but B&S has not yet set a price.


----------



## ejeckert (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone get one of these to see how they actually run? I am curious to see how it stacks up to a toro 721 or honda hs720


----------

